

How does one get started with UI design? - zatkin

I am eagerly curious about UI design, and design in general. Are there any recommendations that you could provide to leverage my curiosity?
======
tonyoconnell
You could download a copy of Sketch 3
[http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/](http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/)

~~~
zatkin
I don't have a Mac. I'm on Arch Linux.

